# Grapple Load - Fair Pricing



## BIGChrisNH (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello All,
I'm in New Hampshire and I'm having some tree work professionally done for the second time on my property. I have them just drop the really scary ones like these that are close to the house and garage, then I do the rest. 

Anyway, since the guy was here for the second time, and saw my wood piles all over, he told me he delivers grapple loads that yield 6 to 7 cords for $800. Does that seem fair to everyone? It seems to be about right to me, as my father-in lay nearby has been getting slightly larger loads than that for $900. His seem to yield around 8 cords or so.


----------



## blades (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't know what a grapple load would be , around here a log load of 10 cords would yield about 6-8 css cords sometimes a little more - lot of variables so no precise #s generally about $100/log cord and possibly plus a mileage /fuel fee.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 31, 2018)

What the heck is a grapple load? Is it a whole herd of unicorn cords?

In log form I have been able to purchase Doug for logs for 100-130 per delivered cord. The cords are measured after being CSS. 

These are logging waste butts delivered in a dump truck.


----------



## vtwoodheater (Jul 31, 2018)

$100/cord off the truck all day long.  7 cord log truck, 10 cord tractor trailer, 5 cord small truck, doesn't matter.  Red/white oak, maple, cherry, ash, etc.


----------



## twd000 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes $100-125 per cord delivered is what I've paid. I'm in Amherst


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 1, 2018)

Okay thanks everyone, it seems the price is fair


----------



## Sully1515 (Aug 1, 2018)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Hello All,
> I'm in New Hampshire and I'm having some tree work professionally done for the second time on my property. I have them just drop the really scary ones like these that are close to the house and garage, then I do the rest.
> 
> Anyway, since the guy was here for the second time, and saw my wood piles all over, he told me he delivers grapple loads that yield 6 to 7 cords for $800. Does that seem fair to everyone? It seems to be about right to me, as my father-in lay nearby has been getting slightly larger loads than that for $900. His seem to yield around 8 cords or so.



I'm located in SW NH....that's a great deal.  Of course, depends on the type of wood species dropped.  Sugar Maple, Red Oak, some Hickory, etc..etc...etc.  ANy idea what species would be dropped off?  Heck, 7 cords for $800, I'd do it.  Just remember, with a grapple load, there's a lot of work to do thereafter.  More cutting, splitting, stacking, drying (Red Oak for 3 years).  etc...etc...


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Sully. It sounded good to me too, I just figured I'd poll the folks at this website, get the opinion of some people who know more than I do. I'm not sure of the species, I'm assuming Maple and Red Oak, but I would ask that question before delivery.

I don't think I will pull the trigger on it this year as I currently have about 10 cords css for this winter and next, and I already have a source of free wood for processing this fall. I seem to be burning 4-5 per winter, so I try to process another 4-5 each year to stay a season ahead.

I would love to do it next year though, I'd probably just need to schedule a vacation week after the drop-off to get a jump on it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 2, 2018)

BIGChrisNH said:


> Thanks Sully. It sounded good to me too, I just figured I'd poll the folks at this website, get the opinion of some people who know more than I do. I'm not sure of the species, I'm assuming Maple and Red Oak, but I would ask that question before delivery.
> 
> I don't think I will pull the trigger on it this year as I currently have about 10 cords css for this winter and next, and I already have a source of free wood for processing this fall. I seem to be burning 4-5 per winter, so I try to process another 4-5 each year to stay a season ahead.
> 
> I would love to do it next year though, I'd probably just need to schedule a vacation week after the drop-off to get a jump on it.


I've done log truck loads that yield between 6-7 cords for $400.00 in my area, its been (2) years since my last so they prob raised the price closer to $500.00 but then again most people don't really burn around my area so supply out weighs the demand in most cases.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 2, 2018)

That’s a nice price.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 4, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> What the heck is a grapple load? Is it a whole herd of unicorn cords?
> 
> .


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 4, 2018)

billb3 said:


> View attachment 228469



Whoa! They don’t have those in the west. It’s like a baby log truck with a self loader.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 4, 2018)

Yeah I don't know, that's just what we call it in New Hampshire. Like, no-one would say "I'm having a log truck drop off a load of logs". They instead would say "I got a grapple load delivered", and you'd just know what they meant. The picture is exactly what it is too.


----------



## coreboy83 (Aug 6, 2018)

If i had that kind of money to be tossin around, I would do it. I just hope its not a rip-off load of Box Elder and CottonWood


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't think it would be that, most of the wood around here that gets delivered is maple and oak, at least that I've seen. I've gotten some odd cherry, elm and ash, but it's all pretty solid heating wood.


----------



## bholler (Aug 7, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> Whoa! They don’t have those in the west. It’s like a baby log truck with a self loader.


That is what log trucks are in the northeast.  Around here they dont have the huge logging operations and  the bigger trucks would have trouble making it in.  I went with neighbor once and he had to do 5 point turns to make it through the switchbacks on that road.


----------



## BoiledOver (Aug 7, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> What the heck is a grapple load? Is it a whole herd of unicorn cords?


See post #24 in the thread, here. Shows a grapple at work.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 7, 2018)

BoiledOver said:


> See post #24 in the thread, here. Shows a grapple at work.



Yep, but not what a “grapple load” is. A log truck with a grapple can be many things. Regional terminology and regional equipment.


----------



## bholler (Aug 7, 2018)

BoiledOver said:


> See post #24 in the thread, here. Shows a grapple at work.


That is not what we see here.  What is typicsl for this area are the tri axle log trucks like the one seen above in post 11.


----------



## tsquini (Aug 12, 2018)

I live in Newburyport, Ma. I pay around around $800 - $900 per grapple load. It comes around $100 per cord.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 12, 2018)

I to am grappling with this too.  At this point seller is saying 7-8 cord per load for $800.  But his truck which is similar to the attach pic has an area of 7-1/2' wide X 20 long X 6' high  which is only 7 cord packed solid.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/load-of-locust.169320/

So my question is - How wood I know if the load is 7/8 cord ?


*tsquini*  do you have a pic to share of a truck loaded.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Aug 12, 2018)

tsquini said:


> I live in Newburyport, Ma. I pay around around $800 - $900 per grapple load. It comes around $100 per cord.


Thank you


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 13, 2018)

Lakeside said:


> I to am grappling with this too.  At this point seller is saying 7-8 cord per load for $800.  But his truck which is similar to the attach pic has an area of 7-1/2' wide X 20 long X 6' high  which is only 7 cord packed solid.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/load-of-locust.169320/
> 
> ...



You will never know until it is cut, split, and stacked. Heck, some men stack would tighter than others and split smaller which can both effect the final volume.

When considering a truck like that "grapple" truck, he also might hang logs over the back so you get more than 20 feet of length. He may also have hollow spots in the middle where the short logs didn't meet.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 13, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> You will never know until it is cut, split, and stacked. Heck, some men stack would tighter than others and split smaller which can both effect the final volume.
> 
> When considering a truck like that "grapple" truck, he also might hang logs over the back so you get more than 20 feet of length. He may also have hollow spots in the middle where the short logs didn't meet.



What's throwing me off is his truck. Two axles only and a rear crane.  Similar to the below pic.  He states 7/8 cord but some how I do not think it is capable of this big a load, maybe 6-7.   I know I will not know until its stacked but I am trying to _*justify a lower price*_ and not miss an estimate by Two cord.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 13, 2018)

In my area, guys selling from a commercial truck like that are not willing to negotiate.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 13, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> In my area, guys selling from a commercial truck like that are not willing to negotiate.



He did say if it was not full , he would prorate it to a lower price.   I should find out soon if this deal is going down. I try to keep the folks here posted with pics too.   Thank you too Highbeam


----------



## bholler (Aug 14, 2018)

Highbeam said:


> In my area, guys selling from a commercial truck like that are not willing to negotiate.


They dont here either if you dont take it someone else will.  Most of them have waiting lists


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 27, 2018)

I finally got my pictures together so here's what I got.

1) Log load was delivered on a Tri-axle , the truck on the clearing site was only a Bi-Axle this through me off as to the size of the load. Steel log bearer beams where 8 feet tall the log mostly reached the 8 feet height.
2) Cost was $800 almost 100% Black Locust. Only two oak logs.
3) As far as negotiating a lower price depending on size of load. This was a NO-GO.  This reminded me of the time I picked up my puppy at the breeder. Place puppy into my hands and say he is the last one. The log truck guy immediately jumped on the crain seat and started unloading before I even had time to talk to the leadman.

So here's of few pic's .

Please advise -
Is this close to being 7 cord ?
Any tips for method to process , such as supporting logs for cutting.

The pile is 6 feet tall by 16 feet wide at the base. My dog is not allowed on the logs, so much for that rule.


*Easy now this is my first log load and I am "only feeling the heat"*



[/ATTACH]


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 27, 2018)

I dont think you can really tell till you buck and split and stack.

What was the agreement?  Pay by the load? If it was full...you got the right deal.

Don't ever get pushed around by a guy in a rush.  If you're paying..you're the customer...unless a guy is doing you a favor.


----------



## kayakkeith (Aug 27, 2018)

So that looks about like the same load that I got with the same like two logs of oak but everything else locust..
My load was slightly bigger but not by much..
I paid $900 but he had to drive a long way


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 28, 2018)

Impossible to know until it’s stacked and even then no two men stack to the same tightness.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 28, 2018)

I've done many similar loads from the same sized truck and the yield is between 6-7 cords, that's a nice diameter wood to work with, 18" bar should have no issues with cutting into all those logs, now is the time to figure how your going to measure to get uniform lengths, great start for your stash.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 28, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> What was the agreement? Pay by the load?



He did say if it was not full , he would prorate it to a lower price. *I think it's a OK deal especially with it being BL.*

"guy in a rush" *I will be more attentive in the future with clear expectations on load sizing up.

I will find out when its cut and stacked. Just how good this deal was.*


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 28, 2018)

kennyp2339 said:


> time to figure how your going to measure to get uniform lengths



I live at the end of a dirt road , these logs are right beside the road. I am thinkin maybe to roll them up on some 4X4's to raise them . As for a quick measure , I still thinkin of a quick way.

I will be on the lookout for a loose log rolling off the pile and will most likely set a chain, as my dog likes high places to get my attention.

Any more tips on processing are welcome.


----------



## Eureka (Aug 28, 2018)

I usually pull out a tape measure with a large hook (Stanley FatMax) and shoot a spot of fluorescent inverted spray paint every 16” to mark my cuts.  Pretty quick cutting off the pile like that for me. I park my splitter right there where I can toss the rounds.  I get loads of 8’ but sometimes up to 20’ logs.  I wouldn’t do it if it wasn’t worth it.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 29, 2018)

Lakeside said:


> Any more tips on processing are welcome.


Process for YOUR stove, not a random measure like 16".  

If you have a stove that takes a 20" log, cut that length.  It will save you a great deal of time and lifting with fewer splits.


----------



## Lakeside (Aug 29, 2018)

Ya I hear you Sportbiker.   My stove is a Fireview Woodstock states 16" but I upped it to 18" with no issues.

Processing is one area worth paying close attention as you can add many more pick-up step if you do not think it through.

I think a quick way to mark length  / cut without need to roll / cut without risk of hitting dirt are my main items right now.

I am waiting for this 94F 70 F Dew point weather to stop before the work begins, a good time to set-up a good plan.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm a mingo marker owner. It's awesome. Roll it down the whole log and get your perfect 16" lengths. You can specify the wheel size for other split lengths like 18" if you want.

Otherwise I Hold a 16" long stick in my trigger hand and measure each length, then cut, then measure. I don't mark the log but visually remember the spot to cut. Use the stick each time. It's surprisingly easy and intuitive to do as you move along.

I only cut about 3/4 of the way through and then roll the log over to cut the rest. You want to avoid touching the saw bar to the dirt.


----------



## bholler (Aug 29, 2018)

I use a guage stick and my bill hook that i always have on my belt when cutting.  It is quick and easy to run down the log making notches.  Thats what works for me i have tried many other things but i like that best.


----------



## Bushels20 (Aug 29, 2018)

I am amazed at what you all pay. Perhaps I have just been at the right place and the right time, but I have gotten two loads very similar to this for similar to what Kennyp said, somewhere in the $350-$400 range. Around here, in central Ohio, we are doing the tree companies a favor. Otherwise, they have to pay the mulch/waste companies to take the trees off their hands as “trash”. Then, the trash companies turn around and turn them in to mulch. Sometimes, if you’re lucky, you can catch a logging job and they will deliver for free for the exact same reason; they don’t want to pay the waste yard to dispose of the trees and they’d rather give them to me/whosever.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 24, 2019)

I paid $950 for this load of red oak delivered last November, about $80 a cord.


----------

